# Overwhelmed and confused.



## Kellie2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi all, 

this is my first post.

My husband is America. We will be married 3 years in Jan. He's lived with me in the UK for almost 2 years and his Visa runs out in Oct. I have one 9year old daughter, my husband's step daughter. We have decided to move to my husband's home town of Chattanooga Tennessee. Our lawyer is just about to send our petitions off and I'm not really anticipating any issues in that department. My husband will return before we do to start work and set up home. 

Driving: How hard is it to get insurance without an American licence? I will need to drive for a little while before I take my test there so is it impossible?

Schooling: I am REALLY finding it hard to find a special needs school for my daughter. We have been warned off of puplic schools in Chattanooga as the special needs system isn't as good so would need to go private, but Google is not proving very useful when trying to find some information. Can anybody suggest somewhere to look?

Health Care: This is something I really cannot wrap my head around. I know it depends on where we work. I am trained in health care so hope to find a job in the health care system and my husband has some interviews with warehouse work, but I'm not entirely sure how long I have to wait to work and my daughter has medical needs and needs medication, so where do I even begin with this? Do you have to find all your own doctors? My daughter is under several different specialists so would I need to scour the Yellow Pages for different doctors or is it a bit more straight forward than that? 

Many thanks for any advice given.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kellie2012 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> this is my first post.
> 
> My husband is America. We will be married 3 years in Jan. He's lived with me in the UK for almost 2 years and his Visa runs out in Oct. I have one 9year old daughter, my husband's step daughter. We have decided to move to my husband's home town of Chattanooga Tennessee. Our lawyer is just about to send our petitions off and I'm not really anticipating any issues in that department. My husband will return before we do to start work and set up home. .


You will enjoy Chattanooga, TN. It has come a long way over the last couple of years. 



Kellie2012 said:


> Driving: How hard is it to get insurance without an American licence? I will need to drive for a little while before I take my test there so is it impossible?.


Google DMV TN. You may not have to take the road test just the written. Insurance coverage without appropriate license is pricey.



Kellie2012 said:


> Schooling: I am REALLY finding it hard to find a special needs school for my daughter. We have been warned off of puplic schools in Chattanooga as the special needs system isn't as good so would need to go private, but Google is not proving very useful when trying to find some information. Can anybody suggest somewhere to look?.


"We have been warned". Does that person have a special needs child in public school in Chattanooga, TN and if so what are his/her issues? Google used "chattanooga tn school district special needs" and you will find a lot of information to start with. Special needs is a wide range so you will have to do some leg work.




Kellie2012 said:


> Health Care: This is something I really cannot wrap my head around. I know it depends on where we work. I am trained in health care so hope to find a job in the health care system and my husband has some interviews with warehouse work, but I'm not entirely sure how long I have to wait to work and my daughter has medical needs and needs medication, so where do I even begin with this? Do you have to find all your own doctors? My daughter is under several different specialists so would I need to scour the Yellow Pages for different doctors or is it a bit more straight forward than that?
> 
> Many thanks for any advice given.


Health care related employment - rule of thumb if you touch a patient your UK education/certification. What exactly is your profession?
Your choice of physician depends on your insurance plan unless you are a private patient.


----------



## Kellie2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi, thanks for your reply!

I am a "highly skilled" health care assistant, just meaning that I have been trained in additonal things. 

A few people have mentioned the poor special needs ed in Chattanooga, including a newly qualified teacher, so said to head more the Georgia way but to pay for private schooling. She's in a great school now so I feel nervous that we wont be able to replicate that over there. I've e.mailed people and looked for websites of parents in that area (forums) but have come up empty handed.

I will look at the DMV site, thank-you. Stupidly didn't think of that!!

This is such an exciting yet scary process, to immigrate. Chattnooga is divine and I so want it to be a successful move but as my daughter has so many needs I am understandably edgy. We get it all for free over here in the UK so it's such an alien concept for me, especially the health care system!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kellie2012 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply!
> 
> I am a "highly skilled" health care assistant, just meaning that I have been trained in additonal things. !


I think this translates to CNA. You will need your US certification. Google community colleges who are accredited in allied health programs.




Kellie2012 said:


> A few people have mentioned the poor special needs ed in Chattanooga, including a newly qualified teacher, so said to head more the Georgia way but to pay for private schooling. She's in a great school now so I feel nervous that we wont be able to replicate that over there. I've e.mailed people and looked for websites of parents in that area (forums) but have come up empty handed.!


There is not much until you get towards Atlanta. Depending on her needs contact local hospitals and ask for patient support groups. Also the adminstrator of the school district should be able to guide you.





Kellie2012 said:


> I will look at the DMV site, thank-you. Stupidly didn't think of that!!!


You will be lost without drivers license:>)




Kellie2012 said:


> This is such an exciting yet scary process, to immigrate. Chattnooga is divine and I so want it to be a successful move but as my daughter has so many needs I am understandably edgy. We get it all for free over here in the UK so it's such an alien concept for me, especially the health care system!


How do you plan to handle things until one of you has employment with medical benefits and know she will be covered?


----------



## Kellie2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well my husband is moving over before us and will hopefully have a job with Volks Wagon warehouse where his brother works. It's with an agency first. Apparently the health care is good. What do most jobs tend to cover? If they don't cover things we need can we get cover outside of his job? 

Will I have to wait a while before I can work? I have been told that I should be able to get a job without needing qualifications in the States as they prefer British health care experience so I wasn't expecting to need to go to college. Most of the jobs I have looked at have stated no qualifications needed, experience prefered.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kellie2012 said:


> Well my husband is moving over before us and will hopefully have a job with Volks Wagon warehouse where his brother works. It's with an agency first. Apparently the health care is good. What do most jobs tend to cover? If they don't cover things we need can we get cover outside of his job? .


You may want to find out what this insurance covers and how much it will cost per pay period or month. 



Kellie2012 said:


> Will I have to wait a while before I can work? I have been told that I should be able to get a job without needing qualifications in the States as they prefer British health care experience so I wasn't expecting to need to go to college. Most of the jobs I have looked at have stated no qualifications needed, experience prefered.


You are filing CR1? Then you can work immediately. Rumors have a life of their own:>( Do not let me confuse you. I went by the employment description you gave. What have you found that does not require certification? That may clarify things.


----------



## Kellie2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi, I've opened Pandora's Box on FB and people are telling me pre-existing conditions are not covered, that my daughter wont get her growth hormone treatment covered. She wont see any doctors for at least the first 12mths. We'd have to pay additional costs to get covered on work insurance. Is any of this true? I could cry at this point. This is never a simple process, with a special needs child it feels almost impossible!!!!!


----------



## Kellie2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

twostep said:


> You may want to find out what this insurance covers and how much it will cost per pay period or month.
> 
> 
> You are filing CR1? Then you can work immediately. Rumors have a life of their own:>( Do not let me confuse you. I went by the employment description you gave. What have you found that does not require certification? That may clarify things.


Hi, our Lawyer is filling out our petitions. I-130? Not sure that is right. Whichever one you chose when married to an American. 

I was looking on a website called Miracle Workers. I think they are an agency that deal with health care and they had some assistant jobs that mentioned no qualifications necessary but experience prefered.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Kellie2012 said:


> Hi, I've opened Pandora's Box on FB and people are telling me pre-existing conditions are not covered, that my daughter wont get her growth hormone treatment covered. She wont see any doctors for at least the first 12mths. We'd have to pay additional costs to get covered on work insurance. Is any of this true? I could cry at this point. This is never a simple process, with a special needs child it feels almost impossible!!!!!


FB does not have the last word - the respective insurance company does. Very few companies cover 100% of premiums.


----------



## Kellie2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

twostep said:


> FB does not have the last word - the respective insurance company does. Very few companies cover 100% of premiums.


Oh I know. I was speaking to expats and my cousin who works for Bupa. She said when we move we wont be covered for the first year which worried the hell out of me, but I can't see how that is possible. Surely not!! I've asked for some quotes from independant insurance companies just to get some ideas. 

I'm surely not the first person to move abroad with a child with needs. If anyone else on this forum has ever done this then I'd love to talk to you!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Kellie2012 said:


> Oh I know. I was speaking to expats and my cousin who works for Bupa. She said when we move we wont be covered for the first year which worried the hell out of me, but I can't see how that is possible. Surely not!! I've asked for some quotes from independant insurance companies just to get some ideas.
> 
> I'm surely not the first person to move abroad with a child with needs. If anyone else on this forum has ever done this then I'd love to talk to you!


There have been cases where some individual health insurance companies have not given policies to new immigrants or those on temporary work visa such as H1B's until they have been in the country for 6 to 12 months.

Yes, lots of people move to the US with children with health issues. The majority of them have moved because they have Group insurance through a company. 

Getting individual health insurance (not via a company) is a whole different ball game and one which needs careful consideration. 

Since you have a child who has medical needs, do you have the funds to pay for these costs if you don't get Group coverage for a while or cannot afford an individual plan?

Have you thought about your husband moving over before you in order to secure a job?


----------



## Kellie2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

Crawford said:


> There have been cases where some individual health insurance companies have not given policies to new immigrants or those on temporary work visa such as H1B's until they have been in the country for 6 to 12 months.
> 
> Yes, lots of people move to the US with children with health issues. The majority of them have moved because they have Group insurance through a company.
> 
> ...


I've been looking at expat insurance sites.

He is moving first. He will be going late August early Sept to get a job and so on. Has some interviews lined up already. We will go when green cards come. It's just my nature to try to figure it all out first. I'm scared Volks Wagen wont cover her or something. If he gets the job there.


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

Kellie2012 said:


> I've been looking at expat insurance sites.
> 
> He is moving first. He will be going late August early Sept to get a job and so on. Has some interviews lined up already. We will go when green cards come. It's just my nature to try to figure it all out first. I'm scared Volks Wagen wont cover her or something. If he gets the job there.


As far as I know one of the new health care reform benefits is that group insurances cannot deny someone under the age of 19 because of a pre-existing condition. (see here: http://www.healthcare.gov/law/resources/reports/preexisting.html)


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

vronchen said:


> As far as I know one of the new health care reform benefits is that group insurances cannot deny someone under the age of 19 because of a pre-existing condition. (see here: At Risk: Pre-Existing Conditions Could Affect 1 in 2 Americans: | HealthCare.gov)


but of course the republicans might reverse all these benefits next year.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Kellie2012 said:


> I've been looking at expat insurance sites.
> 
> He is moving first. He will be going late August early Sept to get a job and so on. Has some interviews lined up already. We will go when green cards come. It's just my nature to try to figure it all out first. I'm scared Volks Wagen wont cover her or something. If he gets the job there.


It is highly unlikely that a Group plan will not cover your daughter - also the current Health Act states that insurance companies cannot refuse children based on pre-conditions.

If you have just put in your spouse application (I-130) then the whole process will take between 6 to 9 months. You will get your immigration visa and then will receive your green card status upon arrival in the States.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The trick is to simply not move over to the US until hubby is employed and has added you and your daughter to the health care plan. Further downthread you mentioned that he will be trying to get work at the same place where his brother (or some other relative) is working. You should ask that person if they can get you a copy of whatever employee manual or brochure outlines the employer's health care coverage. If he can't get a copy, he can at least ask to see the plan details in the HR office and can check on the coverages for you.

Under an employer plan, they can't deny coverage to eligible family members, so you're safe there. (At least that's how it was back when I lived in the US - and under the new Affordable Care program things are supposed to improve somewhat.)

One thing to keep in mind, though, is that treatment of specific issues may be very different in the US from what you're used to back home. Bring a full set of your daughter's medical records - and take some time to find a primary care doctor (either a GP, family practice doctor, "internist" or pediatrician) for your daughter. Then let him or her guide you for finding the specialists you need. You don't have to do this all by yourself, but you do need to ask for help when you need it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

*Teacher's point of view*

Hey there. I have been a US teacher in both public and private schools for over 25 years. Go the public school route with your special needs child. Private schools do NOT HAVE THE RESOURCES that public schools have for special needs children. 

Start there- and if you find yourself NOT HAPPY, THEN make the move. 
The great thing in the US is you can withdraw your child at anytime from the public school system, but not vice versa- as you may be tied to tuition for remainder of school year with early withdrawl from private schooling if you are not happy there. 

I do not think that you will find public school inferior to the UK. I am originally from UK- so I know what I am talking about. 

Most insurance companies provide through workvsituations will cover your daughters pre-existing conditions. you will have money taken out of each pay check to over your insurance- so even if it is "provided" you still pay a portion of your check for insurance. 

You will be better of in US, no matter what. Just do it. My mom and dad made the move with me when I was 14, and we NEVER regretted moving to the US. I lived in Houston, Texas. I'm currently in Dubai for work assignment with the husband, but we will be back in USA asap.


----------



## Kellie2012 (Jul 9, 2012)

Guys, seriously, thank-you so much!!!! I started to have a bit of doubt last night but having slept on it and read these new messages I feel much better. It's a big scary move, but I hope it will be worth it. We have emailed my husbands brother so hope he can explain their insurance a bit better. Once the kids go back to school in the States I hope to call a few places and see what I can find out


----------

